# Building a table for a mobile forge



## Bartos (May 4, 2014)

Hey, i want to build pic related. I already have the tool and materials. My problem is the transportability. I want to use it for medieval fairs and need to get it into my car. But i already have a lot of stuff i drive around. If it would be possible to deconstruct it, to fit it into my car, it would be no problem at all. I thought about making the top and bottom frame permanent and build removeable legs. But i cant think about a joint that is: -Easy to remove -Sturdy (because of the hammering on the vyse) -doesnt look modern please help me out


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I won't look quite like that, but you could do four legs with stretcher between that were attached with tusk tenons. That's an ancient joint, and is easy to put together and take apart.you'd need to tweak the top a little, but if the legs were mortised into the top and then locked in place with the lower stretchers, it would be pretty solid.










(The image comes from this page: http://www.craftsmanspace.com/knowledge/mortise-and-tenon-woodworking-joints.html)


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

amckenzie4 said:


> I won't look quite like that, but you could do four legs with stretcher between that were attached with tusk tenons. That's an ancient joint, and is easy to put together and take apart.you'd need to tweak the top a little, but if the legs were mortised into the top and then locked in place with the lower stretchers, it would be pretty solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kudos for giving credit for the drawings where credit is due, happens far to seldom here.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Too much time spent studying the sciences, where if you don't give credit you don't get credit.

Also, taking classes where you fail automatically if they catch you not giving credit.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Another idea to consider would be the notched style of asian bed frames:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/popdan/6954242139/in/pool-make/


----------

